# Male or female role



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Just watched a TV programme showing a litter of JRTs. I know (knew) these dogs.

Watching the litter race around and run to the river was fantastic to watch. Back in the garden, it got nasty (pups about 10-12 weeks). When I say "nasty" I mean nasty. I'd forgotten what these mean, little sobs are like. There was a dog trainer there and the breeder. They separated the nasty little sadists. The mother was completely overwhelmed and didn't interact at all.

I remember having our friends' Fila pup with ours togther and, when a "sound" was reached, my adult male Briard rushed in and split them each time which was accepted without backlash.

My Landseer male rushed in and educated my friend's Briard pup that was racing round after its mother, narking her.

I read once that at about 6 weeks, the "education" of the pups is mostly in the hands of the father.

Has anyone anything to say on this subject?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Just watched a TV programme showing a litter of JRTs. I know (knew) these dogs.
> 
> Watching the litter race around and run to the river was fantastic to watch. Back in the garden, it got nasty (pups about 10-12 weeks). When I say "nasty" I mean nasty. I'd forgotten what these mean, little sobs are like. There was a dog trainer there and the breeder. They separated the nasty little sadists. The mother was completely overwhelmed and didn't interact at all.
> 
> ...


by the time our pups are 6 weeks old they are separated from the the mother and the other littermates, they are never in contact with the father at all


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think very few pups have any contact with their father although my own JRT was social with his only daughter. Any other dog, old or young, he just considers quarry!:-o 
I love the little bassids!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

That's true for over here in this little country. Most breeders only have the bitch. The pups are allowed together but the mother is often separated from them.

I really wondered about the mother - you could see she was dumbfounded - the pups were going at one another hell for leather - until death do us part:evil: I didn't hear how old they were and have not seen small dog litters for a long time - maybe they were 8 weeks' old. If the trainer picked one up, it'd have a really good go at her, snarling and biting for all it was worth and only stopped after a while when she held it down on it's back.


----------

